#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-08-11
<anderson> hola, como instalo mi moden huawei E173 en ubuntu?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-08-12
<diegoperez> buen dia alguien ahi??
<diegoperez> shutdown.killterminal
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-08-13
<Jhonathan> Saludos Ubunteros
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-08-14
<dedalux> buenas noches
<dedalux> tengo problemas con el launchpad para decifrar el correo
<dedalux> has quit
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-08-06
<yu2087> una consulta
<yu2087> hay alguien :)
<DjLucho> Hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-08-08
<DanielF> Buenas noches
<andresmujica> hola DanielF Linaporras como van?
<andresmujica> cuando aplican para ubuntu members ? :)
<DanielF> yo me pongo en eso apenas salga del chicharron de la especialización
<andresmujica> jejeje
<yeto> hello
<yeto> hola a todos, como estam?
<andresmujica> hola yeto como vas
<JHOSMAN> Buenas! =) hula luna!
<JHOSMAN> Lina*
<JHOSMAN> mr DanielF andresmujica linaporras =) salu2
<andresmujica> hola JHOSMAN
<andresmujica> Linaporras: esta en espiritu porque no responde
<andresmujica> :)
<JHOSMAN> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> Pensé q no podía venir =) pero lo logré! jeje
<andresmujica> jeje
<andresmujica> y donde esta acaso?
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica ese code q pasó Maicon Avoch está interesante...  voy a revisarlo esta semana a ver q es lo q hace..
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: siii!! es justo lo k se necesitaba...
<JHOSMAN> amm en mi casa ya lo q pasa es q mi H *r M4na está de cumple =) igual q Mr Jon Hall Maddog :P
<andresmujica> ahhh
<andresmujica> igual hoy es festivo
<andresmujica> y por lo k veo nadie mas viene...
<andresmujica> pense k sergio si venia..
<andresmujica> seguro se le olvido
<JHOSMAN> si pero justamente hoy teníamos reunión con Diego Forogua y Sergio Menses y les dije q aplazarla por esto mismo....
<JHOSMAN> eso seguro andan de farra!
<andresmujica> ahhh
<andresmujica> era hoy!! no sabia
<andresmujica> y no se reunieron?
<andresmujica> hubiera sido bueno
<JHOSMAN> no la aplazamos para mañana
<andresmujica> o mejor k vinieran aki..
<JHOSMAN> por q yo no podría
<andresmujica> ahhh
<JHOSMAN> Saludos FernandoGiraldo
<andresmujica> hola FernandoGiraldo
<JHOSMAN> Pero pues la dejamos para mañana a las 6PM creo para ver como va la cosa }
<FernandoGiraldo> Saludos JHOSMAN andresmujica Linaporras DanielF kuadrosx
<JHOSMAN> Quien es Kuadrosx ?
<FernandoGiraldo> no se
<FernandoGiraldo> pero esta ahi
<kuadrosx> yo :)
<FernandoGiraldo> y uno saluda
<andresmujica> hola kuadrosx k pena no lo salude
<andresmujica> hehehe
<kuadrosx> siempre estoy por aca
<andresmujica> el que llega saluda
<JHOSMAN> jeje si pero no me suena...
<FernandoGiraldo> pero es verdad siempre esta por ahi
<Linaporras> Buenas noches
<JHOSMAN> voy a enviarle un WhatsApp a lina a ver si viene
<JHOSMAN> ahh llegó la envoqué! jajaja
<FernandoGiraldo> ya llego
<FernandoGiraldo> y meneses?
<JHOSMAN> NPI
<DanielF> que mas a todos, me habia ido un momento
<DanielF> como van todos
<FernandoGiraldo> ok
<FernandoGiraldo> don andresmujica y que hay para hablar hoy?
<andresmujica> pues se me viene a la cabeza dos temas importantes
<Linaporras> Andrés llama a Sergio para que venga, porque el es un tercio del concilio XD (sarcasmo)
<andresmujica> el curso de redes libres
<andresmujica> la wiki de reapproval
<andresmujica> Linaporras: oki...
<JHOSMAN> Para el curso de Redes Libres falta Diego Forigua
<kuadrosx> vea pues esta movido el canal hoy... :)
<andresmujica> hahah
<FernandoGiraldo> si el doliente de eso es forigua
<JHOSMAN> Kuadrosx lo que pasa justamente hoy es reunión del concilio =P
<DanielF> aja, esta movido, hace rato no me quedaba tiempo de entrar al irc
<JHOSMAN> iniciamos?
<kuadrosx> JHOSMAN: ok, entonces yo :X
<andresmujica> hehe fresco kuadrosx la opinion de todos es bienvenida, ni mas faltaba.
<JHOSMAN> =) exacto!
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  el lío es que como es costumbre creo que no hay quorum de concilio, entonces sería que hicieramos una reunión pseudo-informal entre los asistentes.  Les propongo los siguientes temas
<andresmujica> 1.- reapproval
<andresmujica> 2.- curso redes libres
<JHOSMAN> Talleres quizás?
<JHOSMAN> Proyectos
<JHOSMAN> Evento en la UNAL
<JHOSMAN> no se me vienen mas temas al coco!
<andresmujica> 3.- eventos futuros (glud, evento en la unal, semana tic, sfd)
<FernandoGiraldo> estamos planeando algo acá también
<andresmujica> el 2do punto entonces curso redes libres y talleres...
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica en el GLUD (Semana Linux UD) No podemos participar es un evento de estudiantes para estudiantes e invitados (nosotros)
<andresmujica> que otro tema proponen?
<andresmujica> elección concilio quizás?
<Linaporras> me perdí Fori dijo y explicó que sí y si no me equivoco envio el formato y eso
<Linaporras> SFD
<FernandoGiraldo> igual Linaporras
<andresmujica> bueno dejemos los siguientes temas entonces.
<andresmujica> 1. reapproval
<andresmujica> 2.- talleres y cursos libres
<Linaporras> Concilio... (cuando se decidirán por fin XD) (sarcasmo)
<andresmujica> 3.- eventos (glud, unal, tic, sfd, medallo)
<andresmujica> 4.- elección concilio
<andresmujica> y yap...
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> 5.- varios
<andresmujica> 1.- reapproval
<andresmujica> ========================
<andresmujica> 1.- reapproval
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras sarcástica jaja, oye te enviaron el correo de parte del distrito #SemanaTIC #CoworkingTIC les escribi por @ubuntuco y dijeron que lo enciarían hace como un mes pero nada...
<FernandoGiraldo> Linaporras, esta muy sarcastica hoy
<FernandoGiraldo> listo reaproval, en que necesitan ayuda>
<FernandoGiraldo> que mas falta por hacer?
<JHOSMAN> La Wiki
<JHOSMAN> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/TeamReApproval2012
<andresmujica> bueno.. yo no se uds que piensen pero pues digamos que la wiki ya la armo sergiomeneses casi que por su cuenta (armo una wiki diferente a la inicial) pero en fin, jhosman agrego lo de redes sociales, hoy yo la cogi y la termine de armar, y ya la traduje
<Linaporras> si enviaron pero la ppt
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses y yo  hemos podido se ha ajustado lo q se ha podido...
<JHOSMAN> =0 no sabía lo de la traducción (mirando)
<andresmujica> entonces por lo pronto ya esta agendada
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<JHOSMAN> Quien achicó las imagenes de la WIki?
<andresmujica> ya esta traducida
<andresmujica> y en español
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/TeamReApproval2012
<andresmujica> yo achique las imagenes para que quedara mas orgainzado
<andresmujica> agregue mas fotos para incluir mas eventos
<andresmujica> agregue lo de redes libres
<andresmujica> lo del video de medellín
<FernandoGiraldo> expliquenme algo, que es esa lista  de ubuntu members?
<andresmujica> converti las metas que puso sergio en algo cuantificable
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica pero las de las redes sociales estaban apenas! las fotos si estaba bien para achicarlas pero las gráficas o.O
<andresmujica> y ajuste unos textos que no tenian sentido
<Linaporras> Quedó cool moachos
<FernandoGiraldo> yo me puedo meter a ese listado?
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: se pueden ajustar sin problemas... editando la wiki .,.. mire donde se invoca la imagen y ahi estan los parametros.. de pronto si aguantan un tris mas grandes
<JHOSMAN> las gráficas no se ven bien (muy pequeñas las letras y datos)
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo:  los ubuntu members es lo siguiente
<JHOSMAN> ok voy a cuadrar eso!
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<andresmujica> ubuntu member son miembros oficiales de la comunidad ubuntu que se resaltan dentro de las comunidades por el trabajo que hacen por la comunidad y/o por la distribucion.  De hecho como el trabajo que ha hecho ud.  con lo que ha hecho hasta el momento deberia aplicar para ser ubuntu member.  Al igual que Linaporras y danielf
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: es ubuntu member por su trabajo de "evangelizar" acerca de ubuntu por todas partes... yo soy ubuntu member por el trabajo que hice en la parte técnica de ubuntu , julian por las traducciones, forigua por el trabajo en campo de comunidad.. y asi...
<FernandoGiraldo> entiendo
<andresmujica> uno aplica de acuerdo a lo que dice esa pagina y asiste a una reunión donde expone sus razones para ser ubuntu member y alla aprueban o no la aplicación.
<andresmujica> en esa pagina estan los beneficios, uno de los mas cheveres es tener correo   @ubuntu.com
<FernandoGiraldo> pal año entrante mandamos a hacer una silleta de ubuntu-co!
<JHOSMAN> =)
<andresmujica> bueno, volviendo a lo del reapproval.. no se que mas pueda faltar???
 * andresmujica le dice a FernandoGiraldo: en la feria de las flores?  count me in!!! muy bacano! 
<andresmujica> ahh llego por fin don SergioMeneses
<FernandoGiraldo> llego same
<SergioMeneses> no tenia conexion... une esta molestando
<FernandoGiraldo> SergioMeneses, buenas noches
<FernandoGiraldo> bueno sigamos pues
<FernandoGiraldo> a ver si nos rinde
<FernandoGiraldo> veo la wiki muy completa, les quedo muy bien todo...
<JHOSMAN> Buenas sergiomeneses!
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: una cosa, yo agregue mas fotos de eventos anteriores para poder mostrar como la historia del team durante el año, pero algunas de esas fotos estan sin el loguito de ubuntuco
 * SergioMeneses saluda con la mano a todos los presentes
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: sera que les puede hacer el ajuste?
<andresmujica> resumiendo para SergioMeneses, ya esta traducida la wiki del reapproval, ya le hice ajustes a lo que habia montado ud, estamos mirando que mas puede faltar.
<andresmujica> por otro lado como no habia quorum la reunion es informal.. igual sigue sin haber quorum.  de todos modos el plan de trabajo ya esta aqui   http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/455/detail/
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, excelente!
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica en eso ando...
<andresmujica> y la pregunta en que vamos es que mas puede faltar en la wiki del reapproval
<andresmujica> yo tengo una propuesta que no se ha discutido a fondo.
<Linaporras> quorum... *sarcasmo de mujica
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, esta ya completa... solo es completar los slots restantes
<SergioMeneses> yo los habia marcado en negrita
<FernandoGiraldo> algún dia ha existido quorum?
<SergioMeneses> diciendo que flataba
<FernandoGiraldo> no me ha tocado
<kuadrosx> FernandoGiraldo: eso cuenta la leyenda
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, claro!... cuando el universo era joven aun
<kuadrosx> cuando los valar empezaban a formar la tierra #nerdstyle
<andresmujica> a mi me gustaría que agreguemos una sección al final con testimonios de los miembros de la comunidad, que - considero yo - son muy importantes puesto que al fin y al cabo es la razón de uco.   pero cuando propuse eso en nuestro "hilo alterno"  no hubo mucho eco.. mas bien al contrario...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no no es necesario
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: pues ponga que de 10 reuniones al menos 3 a 4 han tenido quorum.
<kuadrosx> para mi suena bien
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  eso ud ya lo habia dicho en el "hilo alterno", pero pues yo quiero saber que opinan los demas
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ok
<FernandoGiraldo> me parece un concepto interesante
<andresmujica> yo pienso que vale la pena.  pero no se que opinen los demas, y si SergioMeneses u otra persona tiene una argumentación que me haga entender porque no es necesario pues no lo hacemos y sale...
<FernandoGiraldo> nada se pierde con probar
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no es necesario.. pero si quieren, bien puedan
<FernandoGiraldo> andresmujica, a mi me parece que son cosas que tocan experimentar a ver que reacción hay
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  argumente por favor para entender su posición...
<FernandoGiraldo> igual son cosas que pueden hacer sentir bien a algunos miembros
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica me parece interesante lo del (se me olvido como se llama) jaja
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: esa es mi linea de pensamiento...
<FernandoGiraldo> hacerlos sentir mas importantes dentro de la comunidad
<FernandoGiraldo> tiene todo el sentido del mundo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pues ponerlo... no hay lio :)
<SergioMeneses> yo los apoyo
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: pero yo quiero entender porque le parece que no es necesario... o porque no esta de acuerdo....   no es porque si o porque no...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no es un requisito para presentar la solicitud... pero si quieren ponerlo tampoco es prohibido
<andresmujica> ok..  bueno... entonces si estamos de acuerdo y si consideran que la wiki ya esta completa les propongo enviar un correo a la lista contando acerca del reapproval (creo que nadie sabe que es eso) , mostrandoles la wiki, e invitandolos a escribir sus testimonios al final de la misma.
<JHOSMAN> ;)
<andresmujica> TAREA1:  Enviar correo a la lista contando de la reapproval con enlace a la wiki e invitando  a la comunidad a dejar su testimonio en la misma.  RESP: andresmujica
<andresmujica> bueno siguiente punto
<andresmujica> ===========0
<andresmujica> 2.- talleres y cursos libres
<andresmujica> afortunadamente esta SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> entonces
<andresmujica> que vamos a hacer para la jornada de instalacion de este sabado
<andresmujica> y para el curso de sl del prox sabado?
<andresmujica> segun veo que publico en el website
<FernandoGiraldo> sería bueno que hubiera un ejemplo de lo que se quiere con el testimonio
<andresmujica> llevamos 15 dias de organizacion...
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: si tiene razón... le propongo que ud haga el primero.. deme un rato para adicionar el espacio
<FernandoGiraldo> andresmujica, listo no hay lío pero hablamos por gtalk sobre que es lo que se quiere con el espacio
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: vale
<FernandoGiraldo> sigamos
<andresmujica> entonces ibamos en el punto 2, talleres y cursos libres.
<andresmujica> como vamos a hacer eso SergioMeneses ?
<JHOSMAN> Bueno mientras tanto les voy comentando la logística que estoy manejando
<andresmujica> vale
<JHOSMAN> Ya se han realizado dos sesiones una en la virgilio barco y la otra en Hackbo la idea inicial nació en CPCO5 junto con Edwin Garzón
 * andresmujica cree que a SergioMeneses se le cayo la conexion...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, en e evento de forigua el me comento que invitaba a czam, a 0rphen, a sergiokof, ariasfonseca para que lo ayudaran
<SergioMeneses> eso si yo le dije que lo llamara para lo del material y demas
<SergioMeneses> no se si se habran puesto en contacto... por lo que leo, no
<JHOSMAN> Se hizo la convocatorioa la gente asistió le gustó el tema, al final se les preguntó sobre que querían el siguiente y entre todos de común acuerdo, acordamos hacerlo de Comandos Linux cosa que se pensó hacer por Hangut para aquellos que no están en Bogotá pudieran aprender de la misma manera... el día que finalizó el taller de comandos se propuso lo mismo de común acuerdo entre los asistentes decidimos hacer al
<JHOSMAN> hará en FBC (ya se lo que piensan y espero no sea espacio de discusión) pero allí solo se dará el espacio como ven estamos rotando para quienes viven lejos no les quede tan lejos en otras ocasiones... es muy probable que la siuiente se haga en el GLUD (Universidad Distrital Fac Ingeniería)
<JHOSMAN> Leí el correo que envió andresmujica y me parece que se debe hacer de tal manera las actividades  "Sergio esta planteando al concilio como si fuera la "policía" de la comunidad  y vuelvo y digo eso no es así.  El concilio debe facilitar las cosas y ayudar a que se desarrollen de la mejor manera posible, no debe imponer burocracias innecesarias, debe dar lineamientos que ayuden a cumplir los objetivos."
<JHOSMAN> pienso además si se hiciera de la manera que propone Sergiomeneses tardaría por ejemplo (Creo) bastante tiempo la aprovación en el caso de que no se apruebe toca rehacer todo el ejercicio...
<JHOSMAN> bueno eso les quería comentar...
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: yo creo que ud ha hecho un muy buen trabajo, mas allá de lo que cualquier otro hubiera hecho.
<andresmujica> una pregunta, igual le entendí de la última reunión
<andresmujica> o algo en la lista de correo
<andresmujica> que eso es mientras vuelve a arrancar en la universidad..
<andresmujica> es así?
<Linaporras> +1 por Jhosman
<Linaporras> Ah si eso dijo Jhosm
<JHOSMAN> pues si, esto depende de como me queden los horarios (justamente mañana matriculo)
<andresmujica> ok.  eso es importante JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> adicionalmente los talleres NO los doy yo solamente cualquiera los puede dar...
<JHOSMAN> por ejemplo este q viene de como armar un cable Rj45 será con el apoyo de una nena que está asistiendo que de manera voluntaria se ofreció
<JHOSMAN> la idea es intercambiar conocimiento entre todos y generar espacios de jumm no se como llamarlo pero ustedes saben a q me refiero
<Linaporras> eso toca grabarlo, xfa!!!
<andresmujica> eso también es importante!!!   cualquiera los puede dar siempre y cuando tenga la disponibilidad de tiempo...
<Linaporras> A mi me gusta la idea de Jhos, me parece que sepueden ir programando y armando de manera dinamica por la lista
<JHOSMAN> linaporras para este sabado la sesión quedará grabada a totalidad (si es posible)
<FernandoGiraldo> yo aca lo estoy llamando conocimiento colaborativo
<Linaporras> +1 Jhos, porque para variar no puedo ir :(
<JHOSMAN> si seguramente el termino puede ser el que menciona fernandogiraldo
<FernandoGiraldo> es lo mejor que podemos hacer
<JHOSMAN> Pero bueno ahora (bueno si forigua pasó eso de las actividades que el está haciendo) quizás se me pasó por alto y entiendo que envié la invitación por otro hilo (solo no quería enviar dos mails) y justamente se cruzan las actividades
<andresmujica> bueno.  yo creo que eso iba - o va - muy bien hasta que se formo el desorden con el tema del curso de redes libres...
<JHOSMAN> pero no veo motivos por el cual no se puedan desarrollar de manera paralela (que ni será por que el taller está propuesto de 2-5PM y la actividad en eso de Bogotá inicia a las 10AM)
<FernandoGiraldo> +1 JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> El curso de Redes libres si quizás lo pasé por alto pero de igual manera se informó por varios lados y creo importante usar ESTO http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-co/events para que no pase de nuevo verificar ANTES DE
<FernandoGiraldo> cierto
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: yo tampoco veo razones de fondo, pero si se tiene en cuenta la limitación de recursos que tenemos y lo que es mas grave - en mi concepto- que es la falta de responsable pues graves porque la gente va a llegar el sabado por la mañana y segun dice forigua textualmente en su correo el va a estar montando un nodo de bmesh por lo que no podra encargarse de eso.  entonces ahi si no se...
<FernandoGiraldo> pero entonces ahi si es donde sirve el concepto que tiene SergioMeneses  de el concilio
<JHOSMAN> ahora no se si sea necesario llevar esto de una manera tan estricta ( por mi parte veo más limitación y trabas que se le ponen a la cosa) veo suficiente con generar un informa al final y material multimedia de lo realizado
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: vea en este correo de julio 23 yo le dije a forigua y a menseses de lo que ud estaba haciendo https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg02528.html pero igual programaron la actividad cruzada y sin responsable.
<FernandoGiraldo> porque la que va a quedar mal es la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, todo existe por algo.. pero bueno
<FernandoGiraldo> yo pienso que no se tienen que limitar las actividades
<FernandoGiraldo> todo se puede hacer desde que se haga organizado
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: totalmente de acuerdo con lo de que va a quedar mal la comunidad.  Asi va a ser, y forigua va a continuar diciendo que esto es una comunidad en decadencia y blah blah blah y SergioMeneses pues no esta aca entonces pues nada.
<FernandoGiraldo> si eso andresmujica
<Linaporras> Forigua es todo cuchifli
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: FernandoGiraldo una cosa es tener lineamientos ...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, entendido
<FernandoGiraldo> y vea la verdad yo note algo de desorden en la actividad de forigua
<JHOSMAN> Justamente aplazamos los talleres 15 dias!!!! por el siguiente motivo el sábado pasado fué el MiniDebConf y el Viernes era lo de Mr Stallman se aplazó para que no se cruzara https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-July/029696.html
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: el problema no es del cruce de horarios
<andresmujica> perdon
<FernandoGiraldo> porque no veo un doliente directo de la actividad de diego
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: JHOSMAN SergioMeneses el problema NO es el cruce de horarios.  el problema es la falta de un responsable de la actividad que propuso - y nos embalo - forigua.
<Linaporras> mmmyo sigo insistiendo
<Linaporras> convoquemos el tallerista por la lista, y hablemos con Frederic a ver si nos ayuda, o con alguien más...
<JHOSMAN> +1 LinaPorras
<Linaporras> y ya así no quedamos mal, y pues la ideaes que no vuelva a pasar
<andresmujica> Linaporras: estoy de acuerdo. creo que es la unica solucion.  buscar un responsable que asuma la actividad
<Linaporras> y apoyo 100% a Andrés conla lista
<Linaporras> si hablar con Zorro
<Linaporras> O julián o alguien
<andresmujica> y SergioMeneses por favor analice esas cosas antes de lanzarse a apoyar la actividad.  espero que pueda ver el problema en que estamos metidos por eso.
<Linaporras> Sarcasmo: que Segio viaje y dicte el taller
<andresmujica> Linaporras: lo malo es si ninguno de ellos puede asumir la responsabilidad....
<andresmujica> Linaporras: ya se lo propuse.
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, neh
<FernandoGiraldo> yo confio en que con la cantidad de gente que hay allá alguien nos pueda apoyar con ese otro evento
<Linaporras> hay que intentarlo
<Linaporras> Andrés, xfa envia ese correo a la lista, o enviaselo a los probables "dolientes"
<FernandoGiraldo> pero deberíamos hacer la convocatoria hoy mismo
<JHOSMAN> Esta foto me gusta mucho http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/418646_10151046530309931_236258825_n.jpg vean que entre ellos mismos se pasan conocimiento....
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si total.. pero es que porque no arman un hilo por actividad... segun me acuerdo lo de diego lo envio hace rato
<SergioMeneses> la vaina es q nadie responde
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  por eso la puse :)
<JHOSMAN> LinaPorras puedes enviar el correo buscando a quien nos apoye en eso?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: no busquemos excusas que no son.
<Linaporras> Sergio frente a eso que acabas de decir, todos los díasllegan por bajito 3 correso a la lista
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ok... no hay rollo
<Linaporras> pngamosle entonces un Hastag o algo de eventos
<Linaporras> xq sinceramente a menos que esté de desparche me los leo todos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, fresco por eso no tomo mas cosas aqui... me retiro de uco como ud sabia.
<andresmujica> el problema puntual se origina porque nadie le puso el coto a ing forigua y ud lo valido e incluso publico en el website hablando de "15 dias de organizacion" que quien sabe de donde salieron...
<andresmujica> en fin.
<JHOSMAN> Ahhhh me acabo de acordar de algo AndresMujica hay que enviar el correo de Mr Stallman aún no se ha echo! =P
<andresmujica> Linaporras:  igual tu puedes hacerle ojitos a zorro y a frederick?
<Linaporras> mmm pereme busco los datos de ese rollo Jhos, y lo envio
<andresmujica> a ver si se animan a echarse al hombro la actividad?
<Linaporras> jajajaj estoy sin números de ellos
<Linaporras> en realidad ami me gustaría dictar ese taller pero no tengo el suficiente tiempo:8
<andresmujica> hmmpff.. quien los tiene?
<andresmujica> ejej
<andresmujica> yo pienso dictar el de virtualizacion
<andresmujica> ahhhh
<andresmujica> por fin
<andresmujica> llego don IngForigua
<JHOSMAN> Listo linaporras
<Linaporras> Llegó Foritrollllllllllll
<IngForigua> No que era mañana?
<Linaporras> deberíamos dar la charla juntos Jhosman :)
<andresmujica> IngForigua: estamos en reunion del concilio
<IngForigua> FernandoGiraldo: el me aviso
<JHOSMAN> jaja no le peguen!
<andresmujica> IngForigua: y pues ese tema es candente
<andresmujica> gracias FernandoGiraldo
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> le resumo la situacion IngForigua
<FernandoGiraldo> ok
<andresmujica> o mejor dicho deme un sec le paso el link del historico para que lea todo lo que se a escrito
<FernandoGiraldo> mejor resumamosle
<andresmujica> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/08/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo:  por fa resuma ud para tener una version objetiva y sin pasiones :)
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica en el log hasta ahora sale lo de las imagenes de la WIki (que estoy editando ahora)
<FernandoGiraldo> ok diego
<IngForigua> que paso?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<FernandoGiraldo> la cosa es muy sencilla, a nosotros (la mayoría) nos parece necesario que las actividades en las que se involucre la comunidad tengan un responsable directo
<FernandoGiraldo> también se hace necesario coordinar las actividades para optimizar recursos
<FernandoGiraldo> sobre todo humanos
<FernandoGiraldo> sin embargo creemos que se puede hacer algo para que ambas actividades se puedan realizar con exito
<FernandoGiraldo> estabamos hablando de buscar algunos responsables colaboradores para el curso de software libre que tenes planeado
<FernandoGiraldo> y buscar la correcta manera de que no vuelva a suceder algo así.
<FernandoGiraldo> creo que eso es todo
<FernandoGiraldo> muy resumido
<IngForigua> andresmujica2.- curso redes libres <<--- no es de redes lol
<Linaporras> *** nota: hay una nota de Diego que dice que aél le gustaría dictar la charla introductoria, pero no se xq ya no puede, y no está sacando el cuerpo, Diego en decadencia (ironía)
<FernandoGiraldo> eso de redes libres que pena
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: creo que mejor explicado no pudo estar :)
<IngForigua> ando mirando el log
<FernandoGiraldo> ok
<andresmujica> vale.. esperemos un sec... igual en 3 minutos carga el resto de la charla...
<IngForigua> no han hablado mucho :S
<Linaporras> Entonces en espera de la rta para envir el mensaje convocando, Diego nos sacó el cuerpo, el mensaje Curso Software Libre  dice que lo quiere dictar
<andresmujica> IngForigua: es k el log todavia no se completa.. lease lo que resumio aki FernandoGiraldo mientras carga el resto del log
<Linaporras> al menosla primera seisón
<IngForigua> see
<IngForigua> ya
<IngForigua> miren
<IngForigua> este sabado solo es una jornadita de instlaciones
 * andresmujica cree que Linaporras esta furiosa!
<IngForigua> por mucho iran 20 a 30
<IngForigua> el curso inicia el 18
<IngForigua> con una charla introductoria
 * IngForigua que la de lina
<IngForigua> las sesiones son de 2 horas
<JHOSMAN> ingforigua a proposito hasta que hora va eso????
<Linaporras> What the fuck?
<Linaporras> que yo que?
<IngForigua> el espacio tiene buen streamen
<JHOSMAN> preguntaron por Twitter y dije q por la tarde pero no di hora exacta
<IngForigua> streaming
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: joseman pues compa va hasta que acabemos
<IngForigua> ese dia tambien monteramos un nodo de bmesh alla
<JHOSMAN> -.-
 * andresmujica le pide a todos que dejen terminar a IngForigua la explicación
<IngForigua> bueno
<Linaporras> pregunta específica: Inge ud se encarga de este sábado porfavor :)
<IngForigua> pal curso de redes libres nos reunimos hollman jorge tux y yo improvisamos y sacamos la idea con hackbo que en total asistieron 70 personas y 30 fijos
<IngForigua> la segunda oportunidad la sacamos en una semana
<IngForigua> entonces definimos 5 sesiones
<Linaporras> *Tesos
<andresmujica> yo quiero saber eso IngForigua quien es el responsable de la "jornadita" de instalaciones.  Quien -o quienes- van a ayudar a instalar ubuntu a 20 personas???
<IngForigua> andresmujica: entre todos, tengan en cuenta que uco es hasta 10 veces mas grande que bmesh
<IngForigua> en cunato personal humano
<FernandoGiraldo> lo dicho toca convocar por la lista
<JHOSMAN> http://www.facebook.com/UbuntuColombia/posts/10151063447319931
<FernandoGiraldo> para tener gente asegurada
<andresmujica> IngForigua: y como hacemos para que todos lleguen allá y sepan que hacer y como hacerlo , etc, etc, etc
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: hijo estas como triste
<Linaporras> (moachos yo quiero dictar la charla introductoria pero puedo solo en septiembre, podrìa el 1 de septiembre, digan que sisisisiisisiss porfis porfis )
<Linaporras> Sergio se durmió jajajajaja
<andresmujica> porque la convocatoria de facebook es buscando asistentes.. no instaladores...
<JHOSMAN> Quiero saber por que ingforigua pide que se le quite como contacto (si bueno fué quien nos informó de todo esto)
<IngForigua> Linaporras: la primera es el 18 ahi esta yo la doy
<Linaporras> Ah Jhos tiene lista de gente instaladora no?
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: porque no me gusta ser mas que nadie
<Linaporras> Ash que man tan antichévere, tooo bn :(
<JHOSMAN> tengo aún la lista de la gente del Flisol Bogotá
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: tiene instaladores para este sabado  a las 10am ??
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: eso compa ahi esta
<JHOSMAN> IngForigua no entiendo tal afirmanción "como así que nadie"
<JHOSMAN> no lo sé tocaría enviar un correo
<JHOSMAN> pero antes tocaría consultarlo con la gente del FlisolBogotá
<JHOSMAN> linaporras recuerdas que el tema de esa lista de correos se trató?
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: que mi nombre no tiene mas peso que el de nadie y verme como un lider o un patron no me gusta
<JHOSMAN> en las reuniones?
<Linaporras> Forigua es a veces todo resentido (ahora si me va aquerer matar x este comment)
<JHOSMAN> IngForigua no es verle como un patron o lider como respondí es solo un contacto al que justamente viene esta discusión hay que darle una responsabilidad....
<IngForigua> soy una persona que me gusta pensar mas colectivamete
<IngForigua> ahhh okay
<andresmujica> IngForigua: esta confundido... ud aparece en ese evento porque fue quien lo organizo y debería ser el responsable.  esa es la razón por ninguna otra.
<Linaporras> El visible que quiere ser más invisible, ahi si ahi si Diego...
<Linaporras> fresco que ya sabemos que no nos quiere :(
<JHOSMAN> o entonces bien si no es asío por favor mencionar alguna persona para hacerla responsable el event  y se cambia cc andresmujica http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-co/1887/detail/
<IngForigua> andresmujica: si soy responsable pero no quiero pesar mas que nadie
<Linaporras> mm lo de instaladores, nu mi cuerdo
<Linaporras> ahh eso está en un gdoc?
<JHOSMAN> si linaporras
<IngForigua> veo en el log algo de sfd
<IngForigua> a quien le comparto el formato de ponencia
<IngForigua> digo
<IngForigua> de slud
<Linaporras> Ash Diego, no te has dado cuenta que todos somos diferentes, hasta la masa corporal es diferente, somos diferentescon igualdad de derechos.... :X
<Linaporras> que yo quiero, y no me dice si ves... na Diego tú si ya no me queres ni un potito
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  bueno si ud es el responsable, ud se encargaria de recibir a los instaladores e indicarles que hacer ?  ud se encargaría de indicarle a los que lleguen con su portatil preguntando por ubuntu a donde dirigirse y como ayudarles?
<IngForigua> see
<IngForigua> TB
<Linaporras> mm pues dos opciones Jhos, mandamos convocatoria o tú mands un masivo a los instaladores d FLISoL
<IngForigua> see pero no me dejen solo patrones
<Linaporras> jajaj patrones... que somos iguales, no?
<JHOSMAN> mando convocatoria + masivo =)  ENVIANDO::......
<IngForigua> uds mandan jejejeje
<Linaporras> esooo  +10 por Jhosn
<IngForigua> eso joseman
<JHOSMAN> IngForigua nadie piensa dejarlo solo...
<JHOSMAN> nadie ha mencionado tal cosa
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<FernandoGiraldo> listo resuelto el tema
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: cool
<Linaporras> si, ajá, mmm Foritroll cada día está mas X... extraño el Fori sencillo de antes
<JHOSMAN> solo (por mi parte) pido mas organización al respecto!
<JHOSMAN> jajajaj
 * IngForigua SergioMeneses se quiere suicidar
<Linaporras> +1 jhos
<Linaporras> jajaajjaja Sergio esta dormido
<FernandoGiraldo> pero entonces organicémonos de una vez para que no vuelva a pasar
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol... no se tire el log
<andresmujica> Linaporras: pero igual necesitamos conseguir a daniel zorro y/o a frederick.  Forigua va a estar montando el nodo, el ya lo dijo.
<Linaporras> mmmm es que si ves que Diego ha cambiado demasiado, ahora solo le gusta armar alboroto...
<JHOSMAN> u.u
<Linaporras> No tengo los datos de ellos
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: lo primero es abandonar esos "hilos alternos" y manejar todo por la lista de la comunidad.  lo segundo es hacer lo que siempre hemos hecho wiki eventos y recientemente loco portal
<JHOSMAN> bueno ya mirando como mando ese mail
<Linaporras> ese esel problema
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: jajaja
<Linaporras> +1 por andres
<JHOSMAN> a ver si no supero el límite de los 500 mails de Gmail
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  ud tiene los datos de frederick y/o daniel zorro?
<IngForigua> andresmujica: de ambos
<IngForigua> solo el telefono de zorro
<Linaporras> ellos serían los perfectospa eso, o que Jhos nos ayude please
<andresmujica> IngForigua: nos los puede regalar por fa
<IngForigua> telefono?
<FernandoGiraldo> andresmujica, la pregunta que sigue es porque nunca he estado en el concilio
<IngForigua> miercoles no puse a carga mi celu
<FernandoGiraldo> existen cosas que la gente que no es de concilio no se puede enterar?
<FernandoGiraldo> no se quejas, temas delicados
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: en mi concepto no.
<JHOSMAN> alguien me puede regalar la URL del Hilo de la lista del evento del sábado?
<FernandoGiraldo> porque sino es asi, te apoyo no vale la pena la lista de concilio
<FernandoGiraldo> pero es un tema de analizar entre todos, pros y contras
<Linaporras> Todo es culpa de andres, y sergio, mentiras del concilio que no viene nunca y no permite tomar decisiones...... (Lina modo troll)
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: creo que todo lo que se discute aca deberia ser publico.
<JHOSMAN> ?=?=?
<FernandoGiraldo> de hecho creo que asi lo es no?
<Linaporras> Llevan más de 6 meses analizando, y nunca se ha podido definir nada, y eso si es en serio
<andresmujica> pero FernandoGiraldo un sec...  resolvamos lo del tema del sabado.
<FernandoGiraldo> ok ok
<andresmujica> Linaporras:  resolvamos lo del sabado.
<Linaporras> ok
<andresmujica> en que quedamos ?
<andresmujica> 1. forigua SI es responsable del evento
<Linaporras> En que fori nos da los dats para hablar con Zorro y Freddy... quien los llama?
<andresmujica> 2. Vamos a pedir el apoyo a frederick y a daniel zorro para que a su vez apoyen a forigua en la jornada de instalación
<JHOSMAN> MOACH@S me pueden regalar la URL del Evento del Sábado en Bogotá no se q???
<IngForigua> yo se
<IngForigua> yo si
<Linaporras> y ya con eso quedaría.... En últimas tocaría decirle a edwin garzon
<IngForigua> necesitamos definir:
<IngForigua> 1. ponentes
<IngForigua> 2 tematicas
<FernandoGiraldo> garzon no esta con JHOSMAN ?
<JHOSMAN> NO
<JHOSMAN> Edwin Garzón anda con unas cosas de WIndows 8 :P
<andresmujica> 3. jhosman envia la convocatoria a instaladores para que lleguen el sabado a apoyar la instalacion
<andresmujica> TAREA2:  IngForigua se responsabiliza del evento de los sabados. RESP IngForigua
<andresmujica> TAREA3: IngForigua le entrega a Linaporras los celulares de daniel zorro y frederick RESP IngForigua
<IngForigua> frederic no lo tengo
<andresmujica> TAREA4 Linaporras le hace ojitos via telefonica a danielzorro y frederick para que apoyen la jornada de instalacion RESP Linaporras
<Linaporras> Muchachos, tengo mucho sueñito, ya me parezco a Foritroll,  me parece genial el curso, insisto en que se debe desarrollar amterail, x lo que se requiere un poco más de tiempo, pero podemos hacer una versión 2.0   Yo puedo colaborar el 1 de septiembre en lo que me digan que no sea la charla que programó Diego.
<Linaporras> Se valen correos
<IngForigua> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> Creo q yo tengo el de Fredderic
<andresmujica> TAREA5: JHOSMAN envia convocatoria a los instaladores para el sabado RESP: JHOSMAN
<Linaporras> Y bueno no siendo más, Diego puede dar info sobre el SFD, en el que también quiero participar, e gustaría ayduar con comunciaciones o coordinar conferencistas...
<Linaporras> Es todo, em voy a dormir, al rato me envían el lo g :)
<Linaporras> Y yo reviso y hago las tareas
<Linaporras> Un abrazo para tod@s, ojalá la proxima vezque hablen de concilio lo definan...
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-co/1887/detail/  creo que esto es lo que necesita???
<Linaporras> Aiooos
<andresmujica> Linaporras: chaus
<JHOSMAN> Si gracias! (escribiendo)
<andresmujica> bueno, ahora para lo del curso, efectivamente falta lo que dice IngForigua pero lo que supongo que debemos hacer es unir el curso de slibre con los talleres para hacer un solo trabajo y no duplicar esfuerzos
<IngForigua> andresmujica: JHOSMAN SergioMeneses quien da la primera sesion
<IngForigua> yo tengo material
<IngForigua> pere les comparto algo
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  pero ud no dijo que ud daba la primera sesion del 18 ??   yo doy la de virtualización con mucho gusto.
<andresmujica> esa creo que es la cuarta???
<IngForigua> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1angLudCiJUdg5k9txuN5WLedpzZZNYvI_mYdhAIcwXA/edit
<IngForigua> see el 8 de sep
<IngForigua> Ese doc lo hice en una noche
<IngForigua> apenas recolecte la info
<IngForigua> si ven es facil
<IngForigua> y se estresan
<IngForigua> el pobre de SergioMeneses diciendo boludeces
<IngForigua> andresmujica: JHOSMAN SergioMeneses ese curso les va abrir muchas puertas como lo hizo con bmesh que lo vamos a replicar 2 veces mas
<JHOSMAN> Correo enviado a 	 Organizadores FLISOL Bogotá Colombia <flisol-bogota@listas.installfest.info>,  flisol-colombia-candelaria@listas.flisol.info,  flisol-colombia@listas.installfest.info,  Ubuntu Colombia <ubuntu-co@lists.ubuntu.com>,  Comunidad de usuarios de software libre en Colombia <colibri@listas.el-directorio.org> y a la lista de instalores del Flisol Bogotá https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-August/
<IngForigua> esas listtas estan caidas
<IngForigua> la del flisol
<JHOSMAN> igual se envió
<IngForigua> porque queria argumentar un flame contra FCB
<andresmujica> bueno.  sigamos porque se acabo el tiempo.   gracias JHOSMAN, IngForigua.   la tarea aquí es enviar la convocatoria por la lista y deberia hacerlo IngForigua.
<JHOSMAN> yo ya lo envié :P andresmujica
<JHOSMAN> SPAM a no se cuantos correos jaja
<FernandoGiraldo> como le queda de dificil
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  pero envio la de instaladores...
<JHOSMAN> si
<andresmujica> estoy hablando de los que van a dictar el curso de IngForigua
<JHOSMAN> justo esa
<IngForigua> https://listas.installfest.info/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/flisol-bogota
<andresmujica> TAREA6:  Enviar convocatoria para curso de SL buscando ponentes para cada fecha. RESP IngForigua
<IngForigua> que no es mi curso
<IngForigua> vainaaaaa
<FernandoGiraldo> yo podria ir para uno
<IngForigua> es de ubuntu colombia para la gente
<IngForigua> los ponentes estamos entre nosostros
<IngForigua> edwin y lina la segunda
<andresmujica> IngForigua: pero ud es el responsable, ud debe hacer la convocatoria, cada uno le va a responder. yo le respondo asumiendo el de virtualziacion
<IngForigua> la tercera JHOSMAN la cuarta mujica
<andresmujica> pero haga la convocatoria por favor.  esa es la forma de hacerlo para que salga bien.
<JHOSMAN> yo que?
<JHOSMAN> (me perdí)
<IngForigua> claro de paso
<IngForigua> el sabado
<IngForigua> vamos
<IngForigua> a grabar un video
 * andresmujica dios mio dame paciencia
<IngForigua> http://www.bogota-mesh.org/es/blog/segundo-gran-curso-redes-libres
<IngForigua> ya se me estresaron
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> vallan descansen desen una vueltica y mañana hablamos
<IngForigua> yo si me voy a zzz
<JHOSMAN> IngForigua que yo que???
<IngForigua> vea que eso va ser un exito y les va abrirpuertas
<IngForigua> chao
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  no entiende...
<IngForigua> fresco que vamos a llevar es gente
<JHOSMAN> * =0 se me acaban de arreglar las #UbuntuWebApps =)
<andresmujica> IngForigua: y quien la va a atender????
<IngForigua> la gnete de plataforma les ayuda
<IngForigua> uds antes eran cheveres
<IngForigua> yo les ayudo
<IngForigua> miren el curso de redes libres fuela vaina mas improvisada pero exitosa
<IngForigua> inclusive ni sabiamos un dia antes quien daba las sesiones
<FernandoGiraldo> si IngForigua  eso es entendible, pero ahi por lo menos estaban los responsable de improvisar
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: buen  punto.
<FernandoGiraldo> en serio?
<IngForigua> pero siempre sale alguien
<IngForigua> uds son 10 veces ams grande que bmes
<JHOSMAN> mmm
<IngForigua> bmesh
<JHOSMAN> seguimos???
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: pues quedan dos temas
<andresmujica> y ya que esta IngForigua
<andresmujica> rapidamente
<IngForigua> slud?
<andresmujica> lo del glud
<andresmujica> o slud
<IngForigua> a si
<IngForigua> tengo
<andresmujica> como sea.
<IngForigua> el formato
<IngForigua> quien de udsa va hablar
<IngForigua> mandan la ponencia
<IngForigua> al director de SLUD
<IngForigua> y breve
<andresmujica> no hay nadie. hay que hacer invitacion a la comunidad buscando ponente.
<IngForigua> lina manifesto que queria
<andresmujica> ahh bueno es verdad... lina dijo que queria.
<IngForigua> eso breve
<andresmujica> igual seria hacer la invitacion a la lista
<IngForigua> ya mismo les compartoel formato
<andresmujica> si quiere yo la hago y la pongo en terminos tentativos
<andresmujica> gracias.
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica yo hable con la gente del GLUD (UDistrital) me dijeron q es un evento de ESTUDIANTES para estudiantes y el publico o de UCO para estudiantes
<JHOSMAN> en la UNAL si es distinto
<andresmujica> TAREA7:  Enviar invitación a la lista para participar como ponentes en el SLUD/GLUD.  RESP: andresmujica
<JHOSMAN> u.u
<IngForigua> andresmujica: listo compartido
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  si, si entiendo eso, pero demosle el crédito a IngForigua a ver si consigue el cupo.  por eso dije terminos tentativos
<JHOSMAN> ahh bueno
<JHOSMAN> jeje
<andresmujica> como para que no quede oficial, sino que tenemos la oportunidad.
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  lo de la unal como es ?
<JHOSMAN> (no había entendido eso)
<IngForigua> caramba eso ya esta no me crean entonces :S
<andresmujica> hacemos lo mismo?
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  no es que no le creamos.  al contrario le creemos y mucho
<JHOSMAN> pere busco
<IngForigua> okay
<IngForigua> ahi les comparti el formato
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  pero sabemos que el evento es interno (recuerde que yo soy de la distrital) yo presencie la fundacion del GLUD.
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  gracias
<IngForigua> andresmujica: yo que que el GLUD es lo mas cerrado de este mundo pero ya movi las palancas jojojo
<JHOSMAN> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-July/029633.html
<IngForigua> andresmujica: porfa no le pase el foemato a nadie mas
<IngForigua> de los que estan ahi
<IngForigua> nos autorizaron 4 charlas
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  se lo pasare al que se comprometa a presentarse como ponente. a  nadie mas.
<IngForigua> eso
<IngForigua> 1 de uco 1 de bmesh 1 de hackbo
<IngForigua> 1 de debiancolombia
<FernandoGiraldo> excelente
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  hagamos lo siguiente, lo mismo del slud. enviar el correo a la lista para ver quien se presenta como ponente.
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica ahí envié lo del congreso
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: hmmm pero como k las fechas ya pasaron...
<IngForigua> el congreso de la unal tengo reunion con ellos el jueves
<JHOSMAN> no lo sé
<JHOSMAN> jeje
<andresmujica> 1 de julio era la fecha maxima...
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  ahh pues mueva sus palancas , igual enviamos el correo a la lista en terminos tentativos
<JHOSMAN> no me había fijado
<andresmujica> TAREA8: Enviar invitación a  la lista para participar como ponentes en el evento de la UNAL de manera tentativa.  RESP: andresmujica
<andresmujica> del SFD sabemos algo???
<IngForigua> See el miercoles vamos amirar sitios
<IngForigua> bueno el ITC
<andresmujica> ok, le recomiendo nos vaya contando y avisando para stands y demas
<IngForigua> me parece del carajo
<andresmujica> y de semana TIC que sabemos?
<IngForigua> Eso esta mas mal
<IngForigua> no hay plata pa eso
<andresmujica> IngForigua: ahhhh.. ese se veia chevere!!  :/
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica de la semana tic envié un tweet desde @ubuntuco a @consejeriaTIC dijeron q lo iban a enviar pero no se si a lina se lo enviaron q ella quedó como refernte allí
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  es verdad. si lo vi... preguintarle a lina a ver que sabe entonces...
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: y en medallo que vamos a hacer?   lo de las flores ya es un hecho.. que mas hay que hacer?
<JHOSMAN> si no veo de otra
<FernandoGiraldo> para finales de agosto
<JHOSMAN> fernandogiraldo como es lo de las flores?
<FernandoGiraldo> vamos a comenzar algo que llamaremos jornadas universitarias de instalación de software libre
<FernandoGiraldo> la idea es rotarnos por todas las universidad
<FernandoGiraldo> es
<FernandoGiraldo> de la ciudad
<FernandoGiraldo> que nos den un dia para estar alla
<FernandoGiraldo> instalando y dando algunos talleres y charlas
<FernandoGiraldo> la otra semana comienzo a hacer contactos con la gente que conozco en universidades
<JHOSMAN> pensé q iban a hacer un sillete de flores de UCO jaja
<FernandoGiraldo> JHOSMAN,  lo de feria de las flores es que aguantaría sacar una silleta para el desgile del año entrante
<FernandoGiraldo> desfile*
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: yo tengo que viajar a medellin... me cuenta luego mas detalles a ver si coinciden fechas y le doy una charla de algo siempre y cuando me inspiren las paisas :)
<FernandoGiraldo> voy a averiguar cuanto vale a ver que dicen
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja listo andresmujica
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: eso aguanta total. averigue y vamos recogiendo $$ para hacer eso.
<IngForigua> que chevre
<IngForigua> Bueno me voy a dormir
<andresmujica> bueno vamos al ultimo punto pa'irnos
<andresmujica> IngForigua: espere
<andresmujica> espere un sec
<IngForigua> yame dio dolor de estomagoleyendo el log
<andresmujica> para su feedback
<FernandoGiraldo> pa la otra semana que me relaje un poco de la universidad les envío algo mas oficial
<FernandoGiraldo> del tema
<FernandoGiraldo> para el apoyo
<IngForigua> okay
<andresmujica> 4.- Elección del concilio
<andresmujica> en la última reunión del concilio
<FernandoGiraldo> ok
<andresmujica> que si mal no recuerdo si hubo quorum.. creo... SergioMeneses nos puede confirmar
<andresmujica> quedamos en lo siguiente
<andresmujica> - cuando se haga el reaproval que es en agosto 21,
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no... solo somos "dos oficiales"
<SergioMeneses> pero beno
<andresmujica> se realizaran las elecciones para el nuevo concilio por un termino de dos años
<andresmujica> los miembros del concilio actual van a proponer candidatos
<andresmujica> y miembros de la comunidad pueden postularse si asi lo desean
<andresmujica> para completar los 5 miembros del conciliol
<FernandoGiraldo> y que condiciones existen para mantenerse en el concilio
<FernandoGiraldo> es decir
<FernandoGiraldo> asistencia a reuniones
<FernandoGiraldo> a actividades
<FernandoGiraldo> porque se vuelve maluco que sean 5 pero solo 2 o 3 son activos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no creo que postule a nadie... IngForigua si acaso pero no creo
<andresmujica> hasta el momento los postulados son linaporras, JHOSMAN, FernandoGiraldo y seguramente Kbart (el de cartagena)
<andresmujica> bueno, al menos esos eran los que habiamos dicho la reunión pasada a excepción de kbart...
<JHOSMAN> José Ahumada=KBart (Por si las dudas)
<FernandoGiraldo> ok
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo:  pues las reglas que hemos ido creando es que quien falte a mas de 2 reuniones seguidas sin excusa valida se retira del concilio
<andresmujica> pero creo que nunca la hemos aplicado...
<FernandoGiraldo> se remplaza?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: andresmujica las redes libres me necesitan mas :(
<andresmujica> de pronto a juanmarquez que nunca volvio....
<andresmujica> y a sepirothem.
<IngForigua> cuantos cupos son??
<IngForigua> porque LuisCano tambien dijo que se pauntaba
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo:  pues como antes eramos como 7-9 personas y era un desastre -peor que el actual- nunca se reemplazaron.. hasta que quedamos los 5.
<IngForigua> Pero piendo que debe ser 1 por ciudad
<andresmujica> 5 es el numero magico
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  luis cano me parece un excelente elemento
<andresmujica> IngForigua: hmm pero si claro.. lo malo es eso que ya quedarian muchos de bogota.
<IngForigua> en cali esta la gnete de cabuntu
<andresmujica> yo creo que bogota necesita 2 personas al menos por la cantidad de trabajo que hay aqui
<JHOSMAN> LuisCAno anda en mucha cosa jummm
<andresmujica> pero igual no es camisa de once varas.  puede ser 1 o pueden ser 3. jejeje
<IngForigua> jajaja
<andresmujica> igual
<andresmujica> la idea es que propongamos al menos 3 personas y que la comunidad postule a los faltantes y se hagan las elecciones.
<andresmujica> las elecciones serian via launchpad
<andresmujica> por lo que los miembros oficiales son los que podrian votar.....
<FernandoGiraldo> ok
<andresmujica> por lo que el script que envio maickon va a ser extremadamente util para que la gente pueda unirse sin tanto lio
<FernandoGiraldo> a proposito de miembros oficiales, cuando evaluamos el script que mando maicon
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica esta semana reviso ese Script
<FernandoGiraldo> ver si funciona y sino pues arreglarlo
<FernandoGiraldo> pero ahi hay mucho adelantado
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: nos toca ya!!!...   se me ocurre en este instante que todos los que han tenido problemas lo deben probar.. igual apenas JHOSMAN lo pruebe enviamos la info a la lista para invitar a todos los fallidos a que reintenten con el mismo.
<andresmujica> pero bueno.
<JHOSMAN> Merd* la embarre con eso de "ALGUN LUGAR" jajaja por andar despistado
<andresmujica> les parece bien el planteamiento de como elegir el nuevo concilio ???
<IngForigua> see
<FernandoGiraldo> si
<IngForigua> pero no se pienso 1 por ciudad
<FernandoGiraldo> teniendo las reglas claras también
<IngForigua> y 2 pa bta
<FernandoGiraldo> para que quienes esten ahi se comprometan de verdad
<FernandoGiraldo> si asi quedaría 2 de bogota, 1 zona andina (antioquia, eje cafetero) 1 costa
<andresmujica> si es verdad FernandoGiraldo .... pero lastimosamente es algo sobre lo cual no se tiene control.  a veces estan, a veces no...
<andresmujica> IngForigua: FernandoGiraldo si.. creo que la composición regional es importante...
<FernandoGiraldo> 1 de cucuta y frontera
<FernandoGiraldo> o 3 de bogota
<IngForigua> cof cof SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: de cali... de monteria... hay varios
<andresmujica> bueno otro punto...
<FernandoGiraldo> no sabia
<FernandoGiraldo> pero entonces uno de los dos continuaria?
<andresmujica> obviamente los miembros actuales hacen "acompañamiento" durante un tiempo prudencial...
<FernandoGiraldo> esoo
<FernandoGiraldo> pero solo acompañamiento?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, la idea es gente que participe... no por ciudades y no se aparezcan o no respondan los emails
<andresmujica> para que la tradición pase generación tras generación heheheh
<FernandoGiraldo> es decir ninguno quiere continuar en el concilio?
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo: yo no tengo problema en continuar.  la capacidad que tengo disponible para la comunidad es la que uso actualmente, mas no puedo involucrarme. pero seguramente al finalizar el año ya este por fuera.  quiero volver a mis bugs. igual depende porque si hay mucha gente que se postule pues no tengo el lio en dejar el puesto para que lo tome la comunidad
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica sergiomeneses fernandogiraldo kuadrosx ingforigua actualizada la WIki =) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012#preview
<FernandoGiraldo> excelente
<JHOSMAN> =) a mi me gusta la idea de q AndresMujica continúe!
<andresmujica> e igual siendo francos lo que me importa es que el concilio -y sus miembros- tengan claro el papel o rol que debemos jugar
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, quitele esa tabla
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JHOSMAN> cual tabla?
<JHOSMAN> esa la puso AndresMujica
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: nooo.. no le quiten la tabla
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: es para poder navegar por lo largo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, entonces maquetenla bien... se ve refeo :S
<JHOSMAN> yo estaba haciendo lo de las imagenes....
<SergioMeneses> ok
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica yo no estoy hablando de la tabla es sergiomeneses :P
<andresmujica> pues estuve intentando pero no supe como hacerlo porque se veía peor al lado del resumen general...
<JHOSMAN> Plan para suesca! https://twitter.com/WladimirAvila/status/233063401566396416 y el contador de Ubuntu 12.10 se acaba de actualizar a 71 días! http://ubuntu-co.com/ubuntucountdown/
<andresmujica> bueno señores
<andresmujica> dejemos así por hoy.
<FernandoGiraldo> ok
<FernandoGiraldo> muchas gracias
<andresmujica> que mas falta o que mas tenemos asi critico que nos impida salir?
<FernandoGiraldo> que esten bien
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: que chevre la wiki
<FernandoGiraldo> hasta luego
<JHOSMAN> la wiki no la hice yo jaja
<FernandoGiraldo> nos vemos en 14 dias
<IngForigua> quien sea
<IngForigua> jaja
<andresmujica> IngForigua: la wiki la hizo SergioMeneses , JHOSMAN y yo.
<andresmujica> principalmente SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> excelente
<JHOSMAN> si
<FernandoGiraldo> si
<IngForigua> no se ve bien el trafico de bmesh
<IngForigua> y son 7 nodos
<IngForigua> de lso cuales 3 son mios
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  es que no encontre la grafica de trafico
<andresmujica> holkman me habia mostrado una grafica super bacana
<IngForigua> 1 de lina
<andresmujica> que mostraba señal y todo
<andresmujica> pero no la encontre en la web
<andresmujica> solo la de batman y la de google maps
<IngForigua> ese server que muetsra eso esta caido
<andresmujica> ahhh con razon!!!
<FernandoGiraldo> bueno #ubuntu-co-meeting
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  y si sobre esa foto ud le pone un circulito o el logo de uco a los nodos que estan relacionados???
<FernandoGiraldo> hasta luego a todos
<andresmujica> chao FernandoGiraldo gracias por todo
<FernandoGiraldo> a ustedes
<FernandoGiraldo> hablamos mañana del testimonio
<FernandoGiraldo> o si queres me envias un correito contadome mas o menos que queres
<FernandoGiraldo> yo tiro el carretazo
<andresmujica> vale fercho
<IngForigua> andresmujica: cual foto?
<IngForigua> el mapa?
<andresmujica> sip el mapa
<FernandoGiraldo> JHOSMAN, IngForigua SergioMeneses andresmujica kuadrosx  hasta luego
<JHOSMAN> q meman!
<kuadrosx> que descanse
<kuadrosx> vee
<kuadrosx> y no juegen mucho en google
<kuadrosx> xD
<andresmujica> chao JHOSMAN kuadrosx
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica no han respondido nada de ASUS???
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: nop.. ni acuse de recibo
<JHOSMAN> que raro les dije por FB q ya les habíamos enviado eso
<JHOSMAN> bueno esperar
<andresmujica> bueno.  saludos a todos que descansen. chao SergioMeneses IngForigua kuadrosx JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> ok xauu
<IngForigua> bye
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-08-09
<nestor> buenos dias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-08-10
<capo03> hola
<capo03> por lo visto nadie habla aqui que mal.
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-08-12
<nasierras> Hola
<nasierras> Alguien sabe de este error en la consola
<nasierras> No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo?
<JHOSMAN> Buenas! Sergiomeneses sismo
<SergioMeneses> entonces don JHOSMAN como va la causa
<JHOSMAN> Bien =)
<JHOSMAN> =/ será q no viene nada mas?
<JHOSMAN> nadie*
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, me aguanto hast alas y media
<SergioMeneses> sino me voy a ver la clausura de los olimpicos
<JHOSMAN> será q no se acuerdan? jumm hacemos llamado por Social Media?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, lol
<JHOSMAN> Claro! para q mas gente se vincule
<JHOSMAN> salu2 Jota1
<Jota> Sls a todos
<SergioMeneses> Jota, \o
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, el proyecto no existe
<SergioMeneses> hay que mirar que se puede hacer
<JHOSMAN> haa verdad
<SergioMeneses> esta la app de android que se puede mantener
<JHOSMAN> jeje (ando perdido y con sueño) =Plisto
<SergioMeneses> de esa tengo los fuentes
<SergioMeneses> o no se que mas se presente
<SergioMeneses> cual era el compañero de uco interesado?
<JHOSMAN> no recuerdo
<Jota> disculpen de que hablan :P
<SergioMeneses> Jota, de un compañero que queria mirar si se activaba un proyecto de uco
<SergioMeneses> sobre desarrollo de apps en colombia
<JHOSMAN> Sismo quien es? o.O
<sismo> Hola
<SergioMeneses> jorge andres vergara, ese es el compañero
<sismo> son de Ubuntu-Ar
<SergioMeneses> se amigo de kbart sino estoy mal
<Jota> mm jorge ebratt?
<SergioMeneses> sismo, no... de ubuntu-co
<Jota> estoy hablando con el pero el no ha podido entrar al chat
 * SergioMeneses señala el topic
<JHOSMAN> Sergio creo q ya viene
<SergioMeneses> Jota, que use un cliente irc
<SergioMeneses> o el webchat de freenode
<JHOSMAN> hay problemas con la página y MySQL por la reciente migración
<JHOSMAN> ya respondó por la lista creo q ya viene...
<JHOSMAN> respondí*
 * SergioMeneses va por una tasa de café
<JHOSMAN> Jota =) estoy subiendo el #UrbanTerror 4.2  a Google Drive
<JHOSMAN> UbuntuOne no me sirvió y por MediaFire me da limite de 200MB la gracia es q sea descarga directa por eso se va por GDrive =)
<Jota> JHOSMAN =D ke bien estamos entonces a la espera
<JHOSMAN> va 14% de Subida
<Bart_> Buenas tardes...
<JHOSMAN> Que mas Bart_
<JHOSMAN> les estaba comentando q ya va subiendo el Urban 4.2 =)  para descarga directa jeje
<JHOSMAN> =/ un lio con UbuntuOne o Mediafire
<javebratt> Hola a todos, hasta que por fin pude entrar :)
<Bart_> Con una flojera tan hp....
<javebratt> <----- Jorge Vergara (Cartagena)
<JHOSMAN> Javabratt por que URL estás?
<javebratt> freenode
<javebratt> El link que me enviaste por el correo
<JHOSMAN> =/ q raro y q paso con la URL del Chat?
<JHOSMAN> http://ubuntu-co.com/chat
<javebratt> Por que a la de ubuntu-co no me deja entrar
<JHOSMAN> que sale?
<Bart_> fail yo estoy por la url de ubuntu.co
<Bart_> sin problemas..
<SergioMeneses> pidgin y empaty soportan irc
 * SergioMeneses runs
<javebratt> Me sale: Oops! Google Chrome could not find www.ubuntu-co.com
<JHOSMAN> debe ser falla con los DNS se me hace...
<JHOSMAN> que operador ISP tienes?
<javebratt> Claro
<JHOSMAN> =/ q lio esta gente de #ClaroColombia
<JHOSMAN> una pregunta curiosa puedes ingresar a www.jhosman.com (los de claro me dan el mismo problema con mi URL)
<javebratt> Nop
<JHOSMAN> =S
<javebratt> Lo intenté cuando me enviaste el correo y no pude
<JHOSMAN> entonces si es falla del ISP
<JHOSMAN> ok vamos a ver como se resuelve ... q inicie la reu :P
<javebratt> Listo, si me demoro en contestar es por que estoy corriendo entre el PC y la cocina jejeje
<SergioMeneses> bueno manos al asunto
<SergioMeneses> OT para el canal general
<SergioMeneses> adelantemos lo planeado
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, cual era el proyecto que decias? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos#Proyectos_postulados
<SergioMeneses> el de desarrollo o el de paqueteria?
<javebratt> Desarrollo
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, aunque desarrollo y paqueteria deberian ser uno solo...
<javebratt> Desarrollo: "Este proyecto estará centrado en el desarrollo de aplicaciones de Software Libre principalmente para entornos Linux"
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Desarrollo
<SergioMeneses> si correcto
<SergioMeneses> bueno javebratt y que ideas tienes para el proyecto?
<javebratt> Se puede comenzar a reanimar el de desarrollo y a medida que vaya creciendo que absorba el de paquetería
<Bart_> excelente...
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, paqueteria para nosotros seria lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> de hecho los postulados estan como tal
<javebratt> Bueno, cuando vi la página de los proyectos me di cuenta que de los activos no es que se ajusten mucho a mi, pero en los postulados vi el de desarrollo, a mi me gusta la parte del desarrollo de software (Aun estoy en proceso de aprendizaje)
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, en uco tenemos como propio la app de android
<SergioMeneses> no se si la viste aluna vez?
<javebratt> Entonces actualmente me encuentro aprendiendo Python, me sonó por el Ubuntu App ShowDown que hubo
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, si... estuvo bastante bueno
<SergioMeneses> y los premios ni decir
<javebratt> Entonces pensé en que sería bueno comenzar a aprender sobre eso y crear software para Linux Desktop más que todo Ubuntu
 * SergioMeneses tambien sale algo de python
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, - https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses
<javebratt> Vi el proyecto de desarrollo entonces me sonó la idea, de que si iba a ponerme a estudiar y aprender Python para desarrollar en Ubuntu, sería bueno dejarle algo a la comunidad en el proceso
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, la idea no seria solo programar sino entonces que uds aprendan a manejar LP... los proyectos se deben albergar alli
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, ++
<SergioMeneses> y Bart_ jopo Jota no son desarrolladores?
<javebratt> Bueno, a esa es a la parte donde voy, depronto hay otros como yo con ganas, pero que no tienen el conocimiento en este área específica, que si logramos programar unas tutorías o talleres (virtuales) con los más experimentados puedan volverse más activos
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, claro de una...
<Bart_> Yo desarrollo pero en java y php un poco...
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, python es resencillo
<Bart_> depronto con los cursos python q se van a realizar en ctg me pueda meter en ese proyecto a poayar
<SergioMeneses> de hecho ando programando algo para un modulo para una app que saldra en ubuntu proximamente
<SergioMeneses> :D
<javebratt> Actualmente estoy leyendo el libro Think Python, How to think like a computer scientis
<JHOSMAN> =0
<javebratt> Y me parece que Python es muy fácil de aprender
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, python for all - el que yo uso como guia
<javebratt> Sería como que programar algo para que nos ayudemos a capacitar y desarrollar apps que nos sirvan a todos en la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, Bart_ yo no soy experto en python pero ya se algunas cositas
<SergioMeneses> pero si podria conseguir a alguien que nos de una capacitacion
<SergioMeneses> en la comunidad solo se programan en python
<Bart_> yo si me le mido a python..
<javebratt> Bueno, nosotros por el lado de CaribeMesh recibimos un nuevo miembro ayer que es "Un duro en Python" como él mismo se describió
<javebratt> Quedó en dictarnos unos talleres acá en la ciudad
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, Bart_ yo decia lo de mantener la app de android tambien porque es un producto que ya existe solo es mantenerlo... y de paso se aprender a programar en android
<javebratt> También se puede, es que mi meta de esta mitad de año es dominar Python y Android
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, ojala... usualmente alguien que se presenta como experto en algo me hace pensar
<JHOSMAN> javebratt justamente estoy pensando en hacer algo para UCO en Phyton para el CoC
<javebratt> Si, algo leí al respecto
<JHOSMAN> y la mebresía de UCO ya tengo algo básico
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, pero ya no esta el script?
<SergioMeneses> ese funciona
<JHOSMAN> con eso también se podría jugr
<JHOSMAN> sergiomeneses el script solo firma el COC pero no sigue los otros pasos
<JHOSMAN> pues tengo en mente generar un entorno gráfico desde el paso 1 al final
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, pero si el coc es lo unico complicado
<JHOSMAN> donde se valide todo y no existan problemas
<JHOSMAN> bueno digo (esa es mi idea)
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, :OOOOO
<JHOSMAN> sería mucho mas llamativo y sencillo para la persona manejarlo en un navegador y no en una trminal...
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, pero desde el 2007 no se maneja el coc en una terminal
<SergioMeneses> seahorse hace todo
 * SergioMeneses is lost
<JHOSMAN> pero el script es todo via terminal
<JHOSMAN> para mi se perderìan en el proceso por cosas de confusiòn
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa el script
<SergioMeneses> es que el coc se firma todo por manera grafica
<SergioMeneses> como esta en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> el problema que le veo
<SergioMeneses> es cuando salga el nuevo coc
<SergioMeneses> porque la idea es que LP soporte multiples coc
<SergioMeneses> asi que habria un nuevo branch para eso
<SergioMeneses> y todos los scripts y procesos de atomatizacion fallarian
<JHOSMAN> se haría en base al que exista...
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> listo
<SergioMeneses> hagale
<JHOSMAN> pero bueno es lo q tengo en mente ... si javebratt pudiera ayudar en eso ya q veo q dice maneja Python (yo no mucho) pues =) q pued darle una mano a la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, Bart_ la idea entonces ahora es reactivar el proyecto y empezar con un ciclo de capacitaciones, cierto?
<Bart_> Sisa me párece bien..yo me apunto a ayudar con eso..D
<javebratt> Pause, yo dije que estoy aprendiendo Python, no que lo manejo jejejeje
<javebratt> Pero si, me gustaría ayudar en lo que pueda
<JHOSMAN> pero bueno puedes aprender aplicandolo a este desarrollo =P sería algo mas productivo
<JHOSMAN> =P
<javebratt> Claro
<javebratt> Es que por eso estoy acá hoy :)
<SergioMeneses> entonces yo le cambio el estado al proyecto
<SergioMeneses> y le genero un espacio
<SergioMeneses> de momento como sera algo educativo
<SergioMeneses> no le abrire espacio en LP aun
<javebratt> Exacto
<javebratt> Y a medida que vayamos avanzando si puede ir creciendo
<JHOSMAN> javebratt puedo ver tu membresía de Launchpad?
<javebratt> Voy
<SergioMeneses> eso si todos los que deseen participar de los proyectos deben ser miembros oficiales de la comunidad
<javebratt> https://launchpad.net/~javebratt
<SergioMeneses> esto debido a que los proyectos son representacion de la comunidad
<javebratt> Entendible
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> es solo por eso
<SergioMeneses> entonces
<Jota> Claro
<SergioMeneses> voy a programar una sesion de python
<SergioMeneses> con un amigo que sabe bastante e python
<SergioMeneses> y nos puede dar una mano
<SergioMeneses> yo luego les doy una de manejo de proyectos y versiones sobre LP
<SergioMeneses> y con eso podemos empezar a trabajar
<javebratt> Listo
<Bart_> excelente...
<JHOSMAN> javebratt Jota bart_ bueno ahora bien para que se genere difusioón al respecto necesitaría algo para ayudarles alo mismo
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, como asi?
<JHOSMAN> cada vez que programen una actividad la pongan en la lista de correo con Hora Fecha Lugar y resumen de la temática a tratar
<javebratt> No entendí
<javebratt> Ah claro
<JHOSMAN> para generar los eventos en Loco, FB, TW y G+
<Jota> correcto
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, si si
<Bart_> correcto
<SergioMeneses> pero despacio
<SergioMeneses> miren
<JHOSMAN> incluyendo!!!!! un RESPONSABLE por actividad activo en Launchpad
<javebratt> Yo creo que los 3 estamos activos, ya a mi se me vence en Octubre
<SergioMeneses> a mi me interesa que ls del proyecto puedan asistir... asi que primero se comparte la informacion y que confirmen los del proyecto
<SergioMeneses> con esa confirmacion si se arma todo el spam necesario
<SergioMeneses> de otra manera no
<javebratt> Claro
<SergioMeneses> me parece improductivo
<JHOSMAN> Pero en la invitación que envíen a la lista de correo deberán colocar un responsable
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, claro claro
<JHOSMAN> el que elijan para así mismo ponerlo en Loco
<SergioMeneses> si si
<SergioMeneses> eso si se va a hacer
<SergioMeneses> y siempre se debe hacer
<SergioMeneses> acuerde que la idea es miigrar a ese sitio
<SergioMeneses> ya que hay se manejan los registros oficiales
<SergioMeneses> huy por cierto ya esta la reapproval?
<SergioMeneses> huy ya esta en ingles <3
<SergioMeneses> bueno volviendo a lo nuestro
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, Bart_ Jota alguna duda?
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<javebratt> Por el momento no, a capacitarnos y después hacerle un "Jump Start" al proyecto
<Jota> todo comprendido y deacuerdo =P
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, Jota JHOSMAN Bart_ ando hablando con antonio y dice que no tiene problema por la capacitacion
<Bart_> todo comprendido...
<JHOSMAN> Cual Antonio? (me perdí)
<javebratt> Bueno y por donde sería? Por que espacio manejan estas cosas generalmente?
<Bart_> cual antonio?
<SergioMeneses> el compañero que nos va a dar la capacitación en python
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> es de ubuntu-mexico
<SergioMeneses> esta cantando oasis!!!!
 * SergioMeneses hides
<JHOSMAN> :o
<Bart_> aaa bn
<Bart_> falta iron maiden...xD
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses sabe que tenemos un "peo" grande con los de #ClaroColombia
<JHOSMAN> no está resolviendo los nuevos DNS
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, lol....
<JHOSMAN> seguro si les ponemos la queja nos dicen q les compremos un plan de ADSL para que lo resuelvan , igua que pasó con mis DNS =( un año y aún no los encuentran
<JHOSMAN> sabe cual es el problema
<JHOSMAN> q una X persona busque en Google "Ubuntu Colombia" le de click y no abra
<SergioMeneses> listo
<SergioMeneses> confirmado
<SergioMeneses> entonces este domingo 19 de agosto a las 5:00pm
<JHOSMAN> todo por manejar ese ISP =S
<SergioMeneses> yo armo la logistica y lo enviamos por lo lista de correos
<Bart_> entendido...
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, JHOSMAN Bart_ Jota ↑↑↑
<JHOSMAN> si vi!
<Jota> listo!
<SergioMeneses> entonces nos vemos dentro de 8 dias
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, Jota JHOSMAN Bart_ algo mas para discutir del proyecto....
<javebratt> Listo, perfecto
<JHOSMAN> nope
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, ping
<javebratt> Pues por mi parte no, ya falta es arrancar
<JHOSMAN> bart_ como va lo de la fibra optica?
<Jota> quedo a la espera entonces pues
<SergioMeneses> Jota, javebratt eso eso
<SergioMeneses> listo
<javebratt> Listo, entonces quedamos así, yo los dejo que me toca ahora darle la sopa al bebe
<SergioMeneses> yo pongo la wiki descente
<SergioMeneses> decente
<javebratt> Nos vemos el otro fin de semana entonces
<javebratt> Y cualquier cosa pendiente a la lista de correo
<SergioMeneses> y mando el email de oficializacion del proyecto
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, ++
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, no responde para hablar del proyecto de gammers
<SergioMeneses> :S
<javebratt> Seguro está en otra ventana jugando UT jejejeje
<javebratt> Bueno muchachos, nos vemos
<SergioMeneses> javebratt, que descanse
<javebratt> Ahí nos seguimos en contacto
<SergioMeneses> eso
<JHOSMAN> sigo por aquí a ver q dice Bart_
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot, are you fine?
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "are" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> &op SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Sun Aug 12 22:11:53 2012 UTC.  The chair is SergioMeneses. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<Bart_> perdon....
<Bart_> es q llego la patrona...:S
<SergioMeneses> #topic Canal de reuniones de la comunidad de Ubuntu Colombia, algunos archivos previos en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: Canal de reuniones de la comunidad de Ubuntu Colombia, algunos archivos previos en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones
<SergioMeneses> #endmeeting
<Bart_> bueno ahora que el proyecto gamers
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: Comunidades Locales dentro de Colombia
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting ended Sun Aug 12 22:13:00 2012 UTC.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2012-2012-08-12-22.11.moin.txt
<SergioMeneses> &deop SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> al fin
<SergioMeneses> patrona?
<SergioMeneses> casado o en el trabajo?
<Bart_> novia....
<Bart_> xD
<Bart_> no la habia visto este fin de semena por andar jugando...xD
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, o0
<SergioMeneses> bueno Bart_ ahora si.. como va el server de urban
<Bart_> jejej... bueno ahora asi...
<Bart_> Bueno ya el lunes terminan de montar la fibra en la tarde ya puede estar arriba
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, excelente
<JHOSMAN> llevo el 30% subido del urban 4.2
<JHOSMAN> con respecto al Urban se pueden dejar los dos procesos simultaneos?
<SergioMeneses> entonces Bart_ podemos montar como un post o report acerca del proyecto con el lanzamiento
<JHOSMAN> dejar uno de 4.1 y otro de 4.2
<Bart_> Sergio--> perfecto...
<JHOSMAN> toda la gente no ha migrado a la 4.2 y otros ya lo hicieorn
<JHOSMAN> por lo q he leido en foros y eso..
<Bart_> pero pregunta si uno tiene 4.1? no puede jugar en el 4.2?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, pues politica de estado... si usamos el 4.2 pues que se pasen
<SergioMeneses> igual no estamos ganando dinero con eso
<JHOSMAN> Bart_ dicen que no se puede pero no me consta
<JHOSMAN> bueno si entonces se podria aplicar la politica de estado jeeje
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, la idea es que Bart_ es el que presta la infraestructura
<SergioMeneses> entonces no se puede abusar
<JHOSMAN> ya estoy subiendo la copia no habría lio para la descarga-...
<SergioMeneses> en lo personal escogeria una sola version
<SergioMeneses> y que todos juegen conesa
<Bart_> Si  entonces dejamos el server con 4.2
<SergioMeneses> igual el proyecto de gamers tiene espacio en LP pero no se si crearle un tracker
<SergioMeneses> no le veo necesidad
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, pregunta: no te ponen problema por el trafico de red?
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses cul sería el proceso del tracker?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, los tracker son para la creacion de versiones
<SergioMeneses> pero son aplicables a muchos proyectos por los blueprints
<JHOSMAN> ahh
<SergioMeneses> usualmente en los locos se asignan blueprints por ciclos
<Bart_> no hasta ahora...
<Bart_> pues ya tengo uno de cod como dije antes y puedo montar otro sin problemas
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, de momento manejemos solo uno
<SergioMeneses> luego podemos montar otros titulos de juegos en el otro
<SergioMeneses> o hacer pruebas en el otro
<SergioMeneses> no se... pienso eso
<JHOSMAN> bart_ yo le dije q había arreglado unos problemas de repositorios q tenía el servidor? ( =S parecía una sopa)
<Bart_> si no lo he visto todavia....
<Bart_> xD
<JHOSMAN> Bueno ahí ya quedo "al peluche"
<Bart_> aaa bueno... perfecto...
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> entonces esperemos a que Bart_ tenga todo listo con la fibra
<Bart_> Bueno en cuanto al proyecto de juegos hay gente interesada en desarrollador mapas para el server
<Bart_> sip
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, excelente
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, pero no vinieron hoy :S
<JHOSMAN> quiem?
<Bart_> Pregunta u-Co ha tenido clan de Urban?
<Bart_> si q falla..
<SergioMeneses> bueno la idea es invitarlos entonces a la proxima reunion y q se vinculen
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, no...
<SergioMeneses> jugabamos esporadicamente
<Bart_> jhosman--> hay unos interesados en desarrollar mapas para urban terror
<JHOSMAN> bart_ si lo tenía todos usaban [UCO] en su nick recuerdo jeje
<JHOSMAN> chebre=) lo de los mapas
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN,  Bart_ puede publicar post en la pagina de uco?
<JHOSMAN> ??
<JHOSMAN> no entendí
<SergioMeneses> que si el tiene un usuario par hacer publicaciones
<JHOSMAN> en la de jugadores no
<SergioMeneses> la idea es que Bart_ como lider del proyecto pueda publicar informacion en el sitio web
<SergioMeneses> en la de jugadores?
<SergioMeneses> que es eso?
<SergioMeneses> un subsitio?
<JHOSMAN> si es aparte
<JHOSMAN> mm ya creo un User para eso
<JHOSMAN> solo bart?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no no yo digo es en la general
<SergioMeneses> l apagina de proyectos... es solo para que muestre la informacion general
<SergioMeneses> las noticias de la cmunidad salen en la principal
<SergioMeneses> asi que Bart_ publique en la principal
<SergioMeneses> no en la de proyectos
<JHOSMAN> ahh veo
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, si si para que indexe a la principal :D
<JHOSMAN> ok ya le creo un user
<SergioMeneses> eso
<SergioMeneses> entonces Bart_ como el lider del proyecto tu publicas todas las noticias y demas cosas del proyecto en la pagina de uco
<Bart_> perfecto...
<SergioMeneses> listo muchachos
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, JHOSMAN algo mas para el proyecto de gamers?
<SergioMeneses> algo que discutir
<JHOSMAN> Bart_ http://ubuntu-co.com/user/register registrese xfa me dice cuando esté para darle poderes de super vaca!
<Bart_> omg
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no habian niveles?
 * SergioMeneses hace rato no administra la pagina
<JHOSMAN> niveles=rango?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, me parece que si...
<JHOSMAN> si si los tiene
<JHOSMAN> Bart_ registese en la URL q le dí
<JHOSMAN> Pilas con esa clave1
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, entonces dele en de edicion... para   no se mate la cabeza Bart_ con otras opciones xD
<JHOSMAN> Bart_ tengo dos usuarios ya
<JHOSMAN>  	BartOC3	activo	 	1 min 3 segs	nunca	editar 	Bart	activo	 	2 mins 55 segs	nunca	editar
<JHOSMAN> BartOC3  y 	Bart  cual de esos es?
<JHOSMAN> o.O
<JHOSMAN> o
<Bart_> eche si no me llego ningun correo
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<Bart_> el premro... Lol
<JHOSMAN> es decir
<JHOSMAN> BartOC3
<JHOSMAN> ??
<SergioMeneses> jjajaja
<Bart_> si
<JHOSMAN> ok voy a borrar el otro por seguridad
<Bart_> ok
<JHOSMAN> Listo Bart_ ya tiene podedes de super vaca se loguea en http://ubuntu-co.com/user
<Bart_> y el pass ...?
<Bart_> o.O q no ha llegado ningun correo...xd
<JHOSMAN> jumm
<JHOSMAN> ya le creo una y se la mando pro mail
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, jajaja
<Bart_> bueno los dejo ya se esta mariando mi novia,...xD me toca salir,..
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> eso
<SergioMeneses> dale
<SergioMeneses> a as obligaciones
<SergioMeneses> eso si Bart_
<SergioMeneses> el otro fin de semana
<Bart_> ya esta se llevo el cargador del portatil..:S
<SergioMeneses> salga el sabado para el domingo estar en la capacitacion xD
<Bart_> si
<Bart_> dale confirmame la hora ....
<Bart_> para cuadrar...
<Bart_> nos vemos
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, a las 5pm
<SergioMeneses> del proximo domingo
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-08-05
<roy_> buenos dias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-08-11
<diegox> hola?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-08-09
<Fran120> Hola
<Fran120> Hay alguien ahiii?
<Fran120> chau!
